# Will this method of joining boards work?



## prymeking (Feb 27, 2010)

I need to glue four 3/4in x 2in x 15in together I will have to glue the side grains and the end grains. I plan on using a interlocking system to glue the end grains. Will this work? Should I glue the end grains first? Will this woork if the notches are different sizes? I would buy a board of purple heart that fit these demensions, but I was donated these pieces. Diagram here: http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/69/neck.png

Also, if I broke any forum norms or rules please inform me.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah that will work fine (I'm assuming there won't be too much stress on the joint). There are lots of way to do what you're looking to do. If you were doing a lot of it I'd recommend a finger joint router bit for the end grain --- end grain to end grain is very weak, so you HAVE to do something like what you are planning.

Personally, I would do the side grain first, then then end joint, and if there is going to be much pulling on the joint you might want to stick a brad through each side of the box joint

Paul


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would try very hard to end join the two sets of boards at a different longitudinal location so that you do not have one continuous joint across both boards.

G


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Another way I do that once in a while is just a tongue and grove , offset the joints, and if you have enough material do it on all meeting edges. For me it makes a fast and strong glue up.


----------

